# Celebrity Crushes



## Jasmine45

Who's yours right now?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92




----------



## ::Snow_White::

Justin Bartha. 






Eric Szmanda.


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## STOPxmickeytime

And, I know, just about everyone does, but...


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Ryan Buell.


----------



## BAMBIFOREVER

jeremy supmner
hayden christian
emille hirch
ewan mcgregor in stasr wars


----------



## StitchfansJr

--Adam Pascal
and





 --Michael Cera

EDIT: 
Oh
and..





 --Alex Evans


----------



## katrina3542

chris brown & tom welling


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

JOHNNY DEPP
Nicolas Cage
Ewan McGregor
Taylor Lautner
Hugh Jackman
Nick Simmons

As always Freddie Mercury.


----------



## PurpleDucky

Gabe Saporta and Justin Bartha


----------



## Sparx

my celebrity crush of today:


----------



## JulielovesDisney

This is gonna be looong!! Hahaha!!





Josh Groban




Gerard Butler




Frank Sinatra (I'm in love with him, all around. He's just amazing to me.)




Chase Crawford.... 

...and many, many, many more. Haha. But I don't want the post to be too long. These are the main ones, anyway.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

hmmmmm

jackson rathbone is gorgeos!!! only with shorter brown hair... unlike in twilight wen he has long blond hair... yuck!!! 






this is a good one


----------



## llamasrcool

this cutie David Cook <333333


and the one and only..Keith Urban

me and him <333


----------



## OneTreeHill

and




and 





and a whole lot more....


----------



## SplshMtnLvr28

ADAM EFFING PASCAL!!! so hot...





johnny gallagher from spring awakening:





jim sturgess. not the best teeth though.





also penn:





and ed:


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Jasmine45 said:


> Who's yours right now?



ALISON!


Anyway, my current celebrity crush is John Krasinski.
So cute!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

I've always had this thing for Ben Stiller. =p


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Josh Hutcherson. 





Sydney Crosby. 





Shia Labeouf





Alex Evans.





Will Smith.





BOB SAGET


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

*SIDNEY CROSBY *


----------



## DramaQueen

I have quite a few:





Leo  





JOHnKRASINSKI!!!!





michael cera





shia labeouf

i get a new celeb crush on a weekly basis, but these four are the guys i stand by.

OH! and this is my girl crush:




Kate Winslet aka: Perfection.

And my crush of the week:






pls note; it is a very real possibility that i may someday wed michael cera...as my parents know his dad/ IT WILL HAPPEN.
(ill just have to get rid of my pesky boyfriend first.  )


----------



## K-Shong99

Chris Jericho.
Adam Lazzara.
James McAvoy.
William Beckett.
A-Rod.
Kyle Lohse.


----------



## jacensolo3

alright this a mostly girl domanated thread but i just want to throw this out there JESSICA FLIPPIN ALBA!!!


----------



## Pearls

jared followill is the most beautiful man in existence, the end.




i want to bear all of his babies. oh manz.
oh manz.
oh manz.
oh manz.
oh manz.
just look at that face.
oh manz.
oh manz.
oh manz.
oh manz.
oh manz.
i love him.


----------



## StitchfansJr

DramaQueen said:


> I have quite a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHnKRASINSKI!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michael cera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shia labeouf
> 
> i get a new celeb crush on a weekly basis, but these four are the guys i stand by.
> 
> OH! and this is my girl crush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Winslet aka: Perfection.
> 
> And my crush of the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pls note; it is a very real possibility that i may someday wed michael cera...as my parents know his dad/ IT WILL HAPPEN.*
> (ill just have to get rid of my pesky boyfriend first.  )


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?:


----------



## xXTierneyXx

ZAC EFRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

goofyandplutoluver said:


> Shia Labeouf



Double that! 

& Adrien Brody.


----------



## Jasmine45

tom Delonge From Blink 182 
♥♥




Brian from the......BACKSTREETBOYS
♥♥♥




JOHN RZEZNIK!!!!
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## OneTreeHill

SplshMtnLvr28 said:


> and ed:


 
Oh no! 
How could I forget about Ed??


----------



## llamasrcool

Jasmine45 said:


> ♥♥♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHN RZEZNIK!!!!
> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



yes!


----------



## Jasmine45

llamasrcool said:


> yes!



Haha.
I love you


----------



## BAMBIFOREVER

ryan sheckler with long hair


----------



## OneTreeHill

BAMBIFOREVER said:


> ryan sheckler with long hair


----------



## HDD

Casey Affleck





John Krasinki


----------



## Princess victoria

The Jonas Brothers
and




JIM STURGESS


----------



## Jasmine45

Patrick dempsey In younger years (old is preety hott too :]) 





And 
JAMES MARSDEN!!1


----------



## DisGirlAllie

J A M E S  M A R D E N  I S  S O  C U T E !

Alright just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Jasmine45

DisGirlAllie said:


> J A M E S  M A R D E N  I S  S O  C U T E !
> 
> Alright just had to get that out of my system.



AHHHH
Omg I know!!!


----------



## disneychick2721

Princess victoria said:


> JIM STURGESS



Haha he's so cute. 
 



Okay so:
Nicholas Jerry Jonas
Joseph Adam Jonas
Paul Kevin Jonas 2


----------



## Axel

This'll probably end up as being more than one post. I skimped on the last thread that was like this. Not this time. That, and I'm bored and procrastinating.

AJ Styles





Adam Pascal





Alan Cumming





Alan Tudyk





Anderson Cooper





Anthony Michael Hall





CM Punk





Carah Charnow





Chris Sabin





Christian Cage





Christophe Mae





Criss Angel





Daniel Craig





David Duchovny





Ed Quinn





Emmanuel Moire





Jacoby Shaddix





James Roday





Jeff Hardy





Jeffery Donovan





TBC.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Axel said:


> Adam Pascal


Haha. I love that picture of Adam Pascal.


----------



## disney100666

currently?;





Ed Westwick.

And the Brothers Jonas obv.


----------



## Axel

Part II:

Jesse Spencer





Joe Flanigan





John Cena





Justin Bartha





Kavan Smith





Kenny Chesney





Michael Shanks and Ben Browder (left and middle).





Morena Baccarin





Nathan Fillion





Neil Patrick Harris





Nicolas Cage





Sean Maher





Stephen Colbert





Summer Glau (my ultimate Girl-Crush)





Wentworth Miller





There, I'm done.


----------



## OneTreeHill

disney100666 said:


> currently?;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Westwick.
> 
> And the Brothers Jonas obv.


 
mmmm. 
He's gorgeous...!


----------



## K-Shong99

Chris Jericho:





Paul Dano:


----------



## Axel

K-Shong99 said:


> Chris Jericho:



I lurves me some Jericho. And for that reason, I will add a picture of his awesomeness.






Three of my favourite men in that one.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Demi Lovato 
Jonas Brothers (in particular, JOE!)
Avril Lavigne
Emma Watson
And so it goes on...


----------



## disneylala310

Ben Barnes





William Moseley


----------



## Sparx

yum.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Adam Gontier, from Three Days Grace.





Jepha Howard, he's from The Used...





Dan Whitesides (also from The Used)...





Bert McCracken from The Used...





Jacoby Shaddix from Papa Roach.





Gerard Way from My Chemical Romance.





Zacky Vengeance, he's from Avenged Sevenfold.





Synyster Gates (same band as Zacky...)





Davey Havok, he's from A Fire Inside.





Marilyn Manson...I don't think he's creepy, lol.


And more, but I can't think of any...


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

SO HOT JAMES MCAVOY




INDIANA JONES!




JOHNNY DEPP AS ALWAYS!




MY MOST RECENT MATTHEW MACFAYDEN!


----------



## llamasrcool

Jasmine45 said:


> Haha.
> I love you




hahaha thank you!


----------



## dancergirlsasha

Tom Brady: ultimate crush/future husband



Joe Perry



Matthew Broderick in his younger years



Matthew Perry



MATT DAMON!!!!!!!



Jim Morrison



Bruce Springsteen



Leonardo DicCaprio



Usher



Matt Czuchry


----------



## chisnpeke

Michael Johns!






Hot Australian


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Zacky Vengence: Rhythym guitarist from Avenged Sevenfold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



James Smith: Rhythym guitarist for metalcore band Underoath




Monte Money: Lead guitarist from Escape the Fate.




Danny Noriega: Former American Idol contestant.




Brendon Urie: Lead singer of Panic At The Disco


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Chris Brown!!!

dang, i wanna delete the post. pretty pretty please try to help me get the pictures on here!! theyre fromn photobucket, so how do i do it???


----------



## jbcheerchick93

NOOOOOOOO!!!! 

help me. why dont the pics i try to put up ever work?????

how do you do it??!?!?!


----------



## Pirate Me

Orlando. Bloom.





Jackson Rathbone; he's playing Jasper in Twilight.





I've got more, I may update.


----------



## Jasmine45

Gabe Saporta!!




Steven Tyler








And again my love...
♥John Rzeznik♥








LOOOK AT THAT!
.......
..beautiful
:]


----------



## StitchfansJr

Oh, and Damian McGinty, but he's not that well known.
He's from a band called Celtic Thunder.


----------



## diva122094

Mine would have to be David Archuleta. 
Luv Him!!!


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

Rob Dyrdek!!!!!







Eminem (gotta support the hometown boy lol.. i've actually met him a few times because his daughter dances with my cousin and he is super nice!!!)







Dwayne Johnson







And my one true love.... Steve Yzerman <3 <3 <3


----------



## Babyjustrun

Rex Goudie is still my celebrity crush.
=)


----------



## AmandaSparks730

We-ell.

I have quite a bits...

Avril Lavigne, Carrie Underwood, Emma Watson, Demi Lovato, Selena Gomez, the Jonas Brothers...

Yeahh they're mostly girls *embarrassed*


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I'm going to post some more. I posted earlier, but that was a while ago, I've found some more hunks!!!





Rupert Grint





Kellan Lutz





Ross Thomas





Anderson Cooper





Trent Ford





Shia Laboeuf





Jon McLaughlin


----------



## MrsSparrow..

JulielovesDisney said:


> Shia Laboeuf



Shia Labeouf is really hot. 

My celeb "crushes" change quite alot, but Shia is my "celebrity crush" atm.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Ohmigoodness I forgot Anthony Rapp


----------



## Axel

JulielovesDisney said:


> I'm going to post some more. I posted earlier, but that was a while ago, I've found some more hunks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson Cooper




YES! somebody else who shares my love of Anderson Cooper!


----------



## imagineer4life

alright i got a few.

ashley tisdale, mostly cause my girlfriend looks kinda like her. (After the nose job)

and whoever that chick is in wizards of waverly place. shes pretty cute. haha


----------



## Jasmine45

Mark Hoppus
<33

And 

Tom Delonge







Blink 182


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Devon Werkheiser.




Will Smith.




Josh Hutcherson.




Sydney Crosby.




Alex Evans.




Shia Labeouf.




John Stamos.




Joe Jonas.




& Ryan Sheckler. But I hate his short hair cut.


----------



## Princess victoria

My siggy says it all
and yes i have a crush on all three of them <3


----------



## ComfyinNautica

Jason Castro is my main crush right now.

Also I love Fiona Apple, Dani from A Shot at Love 1, and Steve Carell.


----------



## StitchfansJr

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Ohmigoodness I forgot Anthony Rapp


How could you forget Anthony Rapp?!   He's supposed to take us see Mama Mia! next week, too! :O


----------



## XxCuriosityxX<3

Chace Crawford.
Joe Jonas.
Enrique Iglesias.
Johnny Depp.
Will Smith.
Robert Pattinson.
Ryan Sheckler.
Orlando Bloom.
Gabe Saporta.
Brendon Urie.
Kellan Lutz.


----------



## ArielJonasFan

<3 <3 Joseph Adam Jonas <3 <3







I love him!!!


----------



## HannahBanana

Shemar Moore- Hottest guy on Criminal Minds!  




Pete Wentz




Ryan Sheckler




Patrick Dempsey




Joe Don Rooney


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Ohhh I almost forgot Jeremy Sumpter   

The reason I love the live-action Peter Pan *drools*


----------



## Pearls

so perfect. 
so perfect he gets three whole pictures. 
eddie redmayne is so goooood.


----------



## Jasmine45

JAMES DEAN


----------



## KitKat_Tink

Brendon Urie




Gabe Saporta





Patrick Stump(older days...he's still adorable but i liked him more during From under a cork tree)






as you might notice i have a thing for musicians...mostly singers...who can play guitar


----------



## disneyworldgal13

*nick jonas*
*chris brown*
*ryan sheckler*


----------



## angelcake170




----------



## GRAHAM#1

Nick Jonas
Joe Jonas
Zac Efron
Jason Dolley
Cody Linley
all the guys from Menudo


----------



## disneyluver1994

Jasmine45 said:


> Who's yours right now?



  PRINCE CASPIAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess victoria

GRAHAM#1 said:


> Nick Jonas
> Joe Jonas
> Zac Efron
> Jason Dolley
> Cody Linley
> all the guys from Menudo



what about Kevin?


well i'll just put my top three for now




Nicholas Jerry Jonas
Joseph Adam Jonas
and
Paul Kevin Jonas II
<3


----------



## dizlizzy223

Rupert Grint <3 <3 <3 and Penn Badgely


----------



## JBDarkSidePrincess

Joseph Adam Jonas
Cody Linley 
Orlando Bloom 
Jake T. Austin &
Hayden Christensen


----------



## disneychick2721

GRAHAM#1 said:


> Nick Jonas
> Joe Jonas
> Zac Efron
> Jason Dolley
> Cody Linley
> all the guys from Menudo



Gasp !
No love for Kevin. D:


----------



## Mandy91

Princess victoria said:


> what about Kevin?
> 
> 
> well i'll just put my top three for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Jerry Jonas
> Joseph Adam Jonas
> and
> Paul Kevin Jonas II
> <3



Ditto!


----------



## we3disneygo

Robert Schwartzman...........lead singer from Rooney !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney.Ears

Hahaha I love these threads! 

-Robert Hoffman.
-Adam Pascal.
-Channing Tatum.
-Zac Efron.
-Norbert Leo Butz.
-Matthew Lawrence.
-Anthony Rapp.
-David Henrie or whatever? Haha. The brother from Wizards of Waverly Place lol.
-Criss Angel.

WHO AM I FORGETTING?! Lol. I have no clue


----------



## disfreak24

Nick Jonas


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Ahhh yeeesss Adam Pascal 

Gahhh superhottie actor!!

He needs to sing to us D:

Anthony gets to sing Happy Birthday to me later this month


----------



## Kairi-Angel

two words. 
Zac. Efron. 
[:


----------



## Disney.Ears

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Ahhh yeeesss Adam Pascal
> 
> Gahhh superhottie actor!!
> 
> He needs to sing to us D:
> 
> Anthony gets to sing Happy Birthday to me later this month



Adam can sing to me and then...*cough*, we'll leave that to your imagination. Hahahahaha. Totally kidding 

Like, FOR REAL?! Haha.


----------



## StitchfansJr

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Ahhh yeeesss Adam Pascal
> 
> Gahhh superhottie actor!!
> 
> He needs to sing to us D:
> 
> Anthony gets to sing Happy Birthday to me later this month


WELL.. Roger gets to see Happy Birthday to me next Monday. Hah!


----------



## KidGoofy

Emma Watson
Britney Snow
and Kristen Cavaleri


----------



## Disney.Ears

KidGoofy said:


> Emma Watson
> Britney Snow
> and Kristen Cavaleri



Yeah yeah, I'm a girl. But they're all pretty  Haha.
But I think Lauren Conrad is prettier than Kristen Cavalleri  But I got Kristen's hair cut from Laguna Beach hahahaha.


----------



## Jasmine45

KidGoofy said:


> Emma Watson
> Britney Snow
> and Kristen Cavaleri



Britney snow is really pretty.


----------



## Disney.Ears

Jasmine45 said:


> Britney snow is really pretty.



She's like a natural pretty, not the fake kind hahaa. If that makes sense?


----------



## DarlingDonald

Nick Jonas, <3


----------



## lulu399

i think this guy  is sooo super duper ah-dorable

jonas armstrong


----------



## valeriesunshine

Benjamin Gibbard, Nicholas Harmer, Christopher Walla, Jason McGerr.


----------



## ♥DizzyDizney♥

All I can think of. xD

Alex Evans. 





Joseph Adam Jonas.


----------



## Axel

Chris Meloni has so many hotness points in my book. He's pure MAN and he's such a great father. and he's a phenomenal actor.

and he's only ever hotter in OZ when he's alongside 





Lee Tergesen.

Of course, it's even more awesome that these two are really close friends.


----------



## KidGoofy

♥DizzyDizney♥;26155424 said:
			
		

> All I can think of. xD
> 
> Alex Evans.




Who is that? I have been hearing about him but I have no clue what he is famous for.


----------



## Jasmine45

KidGoofy said:


> Who is that? I have been hearing about him but I have no clue what he is famous for.



I know same here.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Channing Tatum




Ryan Gosling




Jason Mraz




Jeremy Sumpter


----------



## ginnygirl102

Max Lloyd Jones (Sandlot 2....Hot blonde leader guy-David Durango)

Nick Jonas (Jonas Brothers)

Ed Speelers (Eragon-Eragon)

Freddie Highmore (Spiderwick Chronicles-Jared and his twin bro)

Christian Beyers (December Boys-Sparks)

I think that's it but I might edit later.


----------



## Jasmine45

Vincent lecavalier
<333














Mike Fisher









AHH
best for last
Derek roy
<333


Ok. Those are all my hockey ones. Those count right?


----------



## Disney.Ears

Jasmine45 said:


> Vincent lecavalier
> <333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHH
> best for last
> Derek roy
> <333
> 
> 
> Ok. Those are all my hockey ones. Those count right?



 Ooooooh they definately count. Oh baby, they count 100%. Hahahahha.


----------



## Jasmine45

Disney.Ears said:


> Ooooooh they definately count. Oh baby, they count 100%. Hahahahha.



HAHA!!
Yes..


----------



## Disney.Ears

Jasmine45 said:


> HAHA!!
> Yes..



They are some mighty fine good-looking gentlemen right there.


----------



## Captain Brain

Taylor Allison Swift.


----------



## Sparx

alex evans owns a clothing line. idk if hes famous because of it, or if he owns it because hes famous.


----------



## StitchfansJr

KidGoofy said:


> Who is that? I have been hearing about him but I have no clue what he is famous for.


I think he's in some sort of band. I'm not really sure. I love his eyes though.


----------



## Disney.Ears

Captain Brain said:


> Taylor Allison Swift.



Beautiful girl.


----------



## Captain Brain

Disney.Ears said:


> Beautiful girl.


Yeah. She is....


----------



## life of the party

♥DizzyDizney♥;26155424 said:
			
		

> All I can think of. xD
> 
> Alex Evans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Adam Jonas.



omg alex evans is amazing

nick jonas for me.. had a dream he was my bf last night.. WISH I NEVER WOULD HAVE WOKEN UP 

wheres a coma when you need one ?!?!


----------



## ♥Ariel♥

Hey someone said Ryan Sheckler.  I just wanted to say that to me he seems like a pretty cool guy after you get to know him.  A girl in my class ( not a bff, but a friend) her step-dad (Martin) owns Kona SkatePark, and so he stayed at her house one night.  They email each other and keeps in touch, but yeah he seems cool!


----------



## PrincessEeyore

Well, my celebrity LOVER is Nick Jonas     





but my celebrity crushes are: 

Max Thieriot





Leonardo Dicaprio





and Josh Hutcherson


----------



## Princess victoria

PrincessEeyore said:


> Well, my celebrity LOVER is Nick Jonas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my celebrity crushes are:
> 
> Max Thieriot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo Dicaprio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Josh Hutcherson





girll please
Nick is MY lover xD








them three boys
Kevin
Nick 
and
Joe


----------



## ♥DizzyDizney♥

KidGoofy said:


> Who is that? I have been hearing about him but I have no clue what he is famous for.



He has his own clothing line, called Hearbreaker,
and he is a model. Not like a fashion model or anything, 
but a sitting down model.


----------



## Aimbier31

orlando bloom
nick jonas
and a-rod bc he's a sports celeb


----------



## lpe_bratz

Paul Kevin Jonas II


----------



## Jasmine45

Ben stiller


----------



## angelcake170




----------



## nickkevingirl93

Though I've decided not to be obsessed with anyone anymore, I still do have a celebrity crush, or two!
I like Nick and Kevin Jonas.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

JASON MRAZ.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

John Stamos.


----------



## disdory

i have a few
johnny depp
heath ledger(r.i.p)  
this dude that was on the bag from abercrombie and fitch lol


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Jared Padalecki.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I used to like the guy who played Steve on Full House.

Now I totally love the guy who plays Ben on Secret Life of American Teen...


----------



## StitchfansJr

EeyoreFan1 said:


> John Stamos.


Yes! OMG, I forgot about him. He was adorable in Full House.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Luke Benward.





Chace Crawford.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Steve Carrel! He is so hilarious and cute!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

I have some more. 
Drake Bell.




Enrique Iglesias.


----------



## Disneylover 2

ummm, the JB?- i just want to meet him. ha! I have the joe jonas doll.


----------



## AngienLuLu

Orlando Bloom. 
&& of course, David Cook.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

recently, i've fallen in love with this guy:





who is also this guy:


----------



## sallyfan

Cole Sprouse, because he is so cute!


----------



## Jasmine45

William Beckett 






Teddy Gieger


----------



## AmandaSparks730

OOOHHH Teddy Gieger


----------



## Jasmine45

AmandaSparks730 said:


> OOOHHH Teddy Gieger



 
Yes. He's Beautiful.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Jasmine45 said:


> Yes. He's Beautiful.


That he is! 

His version of You'll Be In My Heart is my favorite.


----------



## StitchfansJr

AmandaSparks730 said:


> That he is!
> 
> His version of You'll Be In My Heart is my favorite.


I love his version more than Phil Collins.


----------



## someone

disneylala310 said:


> William Moseley


omg!!! i love william as well
he is sooooo cute 
ben was...
but there is jeremy sumpter
chad michael murray
edward speleers
 love them all


----------



## Kit Kat

*Ryan Gosling*


----------



## Smiley.Socks

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> recently, i've fallen in love with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is also this guy:




Christian Bale. <3


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

danny from the script <3 (the one in the middle)






and lets not forget chace crawford (;


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

lulu399 said:


> i think this guy  is sooo super duper ah-dorable
> 
> jonas armstrong


he looks like ryan from 90210


----------



## chloejonas2247

JOE JONAS BABY!!!!!


----------



## hollisterluva92

Kevin Jonas, Zac Efron, Mitchell Musso, David Henrie, and many others..


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I LOVE these threads! 
My list is kind of long-ish...and weird

John Krasinski (I'm like in love with him ATM) 






Paul Rudd






Neil Patrick Harris (don't remind me that he's gay!)






James Franco






Ashton Kutcher






Rob Lowe






Jim Sturgess






Ryan Gosling





Zach Braff


----------



## MickeyisBeast

(In order)
1. David Henrie <3
2. Nick Jonas
3. The guy from Twilight- I think he's a warewolf. I've never actually seen/read Twilight, so I have no idea ;] All I know is he's cutee!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I love this thread.

As of now: 




I mean, he totally made that movie.
I can't tell if I liked it because of it's actual plot and awesome effects.
Or because of him.


----------



## metsluva57

Robert Pattinson 
<3


----------



## ilovem3tr0st4t10n

john o' callaghan <33333  haha


----------



## m!ssemmx0

*bump!* because I love this thread :]


----------



## ♥Ariel♥

at the moment christofer drew ingle aka nevershoutnever   is love hehe


----------



## WDWtraveler27

keira Knightely


----------



## StitchfansJr

♥Ariel♥;33879873 said:
			
		

> at the moment christofer drew ingle aka nevershoutnever   is love hehe


^
this.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

pretty much everyone you girls have listed 
and...
Andy Murray





Rafael Nadal





Josh Farro


----------



## Smiley.Socks

m!ssemmx0 said:


> I LOVE these threads!
> My list is kind of long-ish...and weird
> 
> Paul Rudd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Sturgess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Gosling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the guys in my sig :]



Yessss.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Smiley.Socks said:


> Yessss.



Paul Rudd is like, awesome and amazing wrapped in sexy.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Paul Rudd is like, awesome and amazing wrapped in sexy.



LMAO.  yesss. <3
& Ryan Gosling just BECAME sexy after the notebook. XD


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Smiley.Socks said:


> LMAO.  yesss. <3
> & Ryan Gosling just BECAME sexy after the notebook. XD



I KNOW! You can't help but drool over him after seeing it.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

m!ssemmx0 said:


> I KNOW! You can't help but drool over him after seeing it.



I knooooow. 

(btw, how are you? i haven't spoken to you in FOREVER!)


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I forgot a few people...

Paul McCartney






John Lennon






George Harrison






Ringo Starr






Rainn Wilson


----------



## My Wild Love

Currently:


----------

